# problem z alsa

## daxxx

po wpisaniu komendy modprobe snd-emu10k1 wywala mi cos takiego

```

ARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

moj config  http://pastebin.com/484497

```

dmesg 

nd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq_oss (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm_oss (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for usbcore (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

[eagle-usb] driver V2.3.0 loaded

[eagle-usb] New USB ADSL device detected, waiting for DSP code...

[eagle-usb] Interface 0 accepted.

[eagle-usb] created proc entry at : /proc/driver/eagle-usb/003-003

usbcore: registered new driver eagle-usb

[EAGLE-USB] EU_IO_GETIF: eth not yet created !!

[eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_CMVS received and treated.

[eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_OPTIONS received

[eagle-usb] ioctl EU_IO_DSP received

[eagle-usb] Loading DSP code to device...

[eagle-usb] DSP code successfully loaded to device

[eagle-usb] Modem operational !!

[eagle-usb] Ethernet device eth1 created.

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

[<c02a52e9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

[<c0137894>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x54/0xb0

[<c0138a6f>] load_module+0x89f/0xb90

[<c0138dfb>] sys_init_module+0x6b/0x1a0

[<c0103155>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set

```

arsen_edit: dodane znaczniki code dla lepszej czytelności wklejonego kodu, polecam na przyszłość ten znacznik 

----------

## Belliash

```

#

#

#

# Sound

#

#

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

 

#

#

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

#

#

CONFIG_SND=m

#

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

#

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

#

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

#

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

#

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

#

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

#

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

#

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

#

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

#

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

#

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

#

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

```

Wszystko wylaczyc. Zostawic tylko: 

```

CONFIG_SOUND=m

```

potem:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config .myconf

make mrproper

mv .myconf .config

make

make install

make modules-install

USE="oss" emerge alsa-driver alsa-utils

rc-update add alsasound default

```

arsen_edit: dodane znaczniki code dla lepszej czytelności wklejonego kodu, polecam na przyszłość ten znacznik 

----------

## daxxx

nadal to samo

----------

## Aktyn

hm.. ja bym dal wszystko co potrzeba na stałe do kenela, przecież i tak moduły są ładowane na starcie.

Wprawdzie ja mam wszystko z alsy (i to niestabilnej), ale dlatego że mi alsa ktura jest w kernelu działała nie poprawnie. Ani na stałe 

ani jako moduly.

Poza tym dałbym:

```
CONFIG_SOUND=y 
```

Ewentualnie uruchom po instalacji alsy:

```
alsaconf
```

ktura powinna wykryć i załadowac potrzebne moduły

no i oczywiście

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

----------

## daxxx

nic nie pomaga nadal to samo

----------

## Aktyn

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> nic nie pomaga nadal to samo

 

Jak wkompilujesz alse do kernela to nie ładujesz żadnego modułu.

----------

## chojny

przerzuciles jajko do /boot, zmieniles wpis w lilo i dales 

```
lilo
```

?

wiem ze glupie ale warto zapytac

pozdrawiam

----------

## daxxx

nie mam lilo

----------

## Xax

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> nie mam lilo

 

Nie zmienia to faktu ze przegrac nowy obraz kernela do boot musisz i zrestartowac system, Powinienes sie szarpac z tym dalej juz na nowym kernelu.

----------

## daxxx

i tak nic nie dalo

----------

## Gabrys

Polecam zrobić DOKŁADNIE według:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

i korzystając z alsa-drivers (będzie też opcja ze sterami z kernela) musi zadziałać. Ja mam SBLive! i też otrzymywałem taki komunikat. Zrobiłem dokładnie wg tej instrukcji i dokładnie poszło.

PS. przed bawieniem się wg instrukcji koniecznie wyczyść swojego kernela z niewłaściwych opcji (np. sterowniki emu10k1 z kernela) i zresetuj kompa (tak, żeby instalacja przebiegała na kernelu wolnym od jakichkolwiek śladów starego wsparcia dla tej karty). Po instalacji wykonaj modules-update (tak dla świętego spokoju), następnie /etc/init.d/alsasound start i MUSI działać.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## daxxx

niby zaladowalo modul 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [Live           ]: EMU10K1 - SB Live [Unknown]

                     SB Live [Unknown] (rev.10, serial:0x80661102) at 0xc000, irq 19

i alsamixer cos nie chodzi 

```

alsamixer

ALSA lib simple_none.c:1216:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Front Playback Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

----------

## Gabrys

Wykonałeś alsaconf a potem modules-update i dopiero wtedy /etc/init.d/asound (re)start?

----------

## daxxx

tak

----------

## Gabrys

to nie wiem. strzelam, że może dmesg coś powie, ale widzę, że to jakiś grubszy problem  :Wink: .

```
$ dmesg
```

----------

## daxxx

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> to nie wiem. strzelam, że może dmesg coś powie, ale widzę, że to jakiś grubszy problem .
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

mozesz podac mi twoj numer kadu

----------

## Gabrys

Obawiam się, że i tak nie będę potrafił pomóc, po prostu mówię, jakie informacje będą pomocne, a co do numerku, ech, i tak zaraz idę spać :p. No i gdy rozwiążesz problem, to ktoś będzie mógł skorzystać. Co do samego Kadu, przestałem używać, teraz przyszedł czas na Jabbera. Powodzenia życzę.

----------

## daxxx

chyba zrobilem ale znowu cos sie pojebalo z modulami nvidi i eagle nie chce zaladowac dalem make modules_install i nie chce tez

----------

## Gabrys

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> chyba zrobilem ale znowu cos sie pojebalo z modulami nvidi i eagle nie chce zaladowac dalem make modules_install i nie chce tez

 

Przy każdym robieniu nowego kernela, musisz przeemerge'ować wszystkie zewnętrzne moduły

emerge nvidia-driver nvidia-glx

emerge eagle-driver

emerge alsa-driver

itd. (w zależności od tego co posiadasz).

----------

## milu

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *daxxx wrote:*   chyba zrobilem ale znowu cos sie pojebalo z modulami nvidi i eagle nie chce zaladowac dalem make modules_install i nie chce tez 
> 
> Przy każdym robieniu nowego kernela, musisz przeemerge'ować wszystkie zewnętrzne moduły
> 
> emerge nvidia-driver nvidia-glx
> ...

 

Na dłuższą metę polecam zainstalowanie

```
* sys-kernel/module-rebuild

     Available versions:  0.1 0.5

     Installed:           0.5

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         A utility to rebuild any kernel modules which you have installed.

```

 zaktualizowanie bazy a potem przebudowa modułów nie wymaga spamiętywania który to moduł trzeba przeinstalować.(Jak wiadomo pamięć bywa ulotna)  :Wink: 

----------

## daxxx

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*    *daxxx wrote:*   chyba zrobilem ale znowu cos sie pojebalo z modulami nvidi i eagle nie chce zaladowac dalem make modules_install i nie chce tez 
> 
> Przy każdym robieniu nowego kernela, musisz przeemerge'ować wszystkie zewnętrzne moduły
> 
> emerge nvidia-driver nvidia-glx
> ...

 

Moduly juz sa ok ale i tak alsa nie dziala wylaczylem wszystko w kernelu zwiazane z alsa wyrzucilem wszysktie moduly z lib modules/kernel i odinstalowalem alsa-driver i coz po resecie niby wszystkoe weszlo ale nie ma alsamixer bo wywala ten blad co na gorze napisalem 

```
 cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [Live           ]: EMU10K1 - SB Live [Unknown]

                     SB Live [Unknown] (rev.10, serial:0x80661102) at 0xc000, irq 19

wogole nic nie dziala
```

----------

## daxxx

w poradniku pisze tak 

Ostrzeżenie: Dwie metody opisane poniżej wzajemnie się wykluczają. Nie można posiadać jednocześnie obsługi ALSA wkompilowanej w jądro i zainstalowanej poprzez ebuild media-sound/alsa-driver. To się nie uda.

a potem jest opisane jak skonfigurowac jajko i dac emerge alsa-driver po configu.Przecierz pisze ze nie moga dwie metody byc razem

----------

## Aktyn

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> w poradniku pisze tak 
> 
> Ostrzeżenie: Dwie metody opisane poniżej wzajemnie się wykluczają. Nie można posiadać jednocześnie obsługi ALSA wkompilowanej w jądro i zainstalowanej poprzez ebuild media-sound/alsa-driver. To się nie uda.
> 
> a potem jest opisane jak skonfigurowac jajko i dac emerge alsa-driver po configu.Przecierz pisze ze nie moga dwie metody byc razem

 

Skoro napisali że tylko jedna to OK, robisz jedna, albo druga, ale opisane są obydwie.

Na konfigurowanie sieci też jest kilka sposobów, ale robisz jeden w zależności jak jesteś podpięty, tak samo jest z kernelem, albo robisz konfig recznie albo przez genkernel. Mało tego, są wiecej niż dwa logery systemowe, używany jest tylko jeden.  Cechą tej dystrybucji jest swoboda wyboru. Decyzje pozostawia sie uzytkownikowi.

----------

## daxxx

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *daxxx wrote:*   w poradniku pisze tak 
> 
> Ostrzeżenie: Dwie metody opisane poniżej wzajemnie się wykluczają. Nie można posiadać jednocześnie obsługi ALSA wkompilowanej w jądro i zainstalowanej poprzez ebuild media-sound/alsa-driver. To się nie uda.
> 
> a potem jest opisane jak skonfigurowac jajko i dac emerge alsa-driver po configu.Przecierz pisze ze nie moga dwie metody byc razem 
> ...

 

no dobra chce zainstalowac ten 1 czyli z configiem kernela jak to zrobic?

----------

## Aktyn

Wiec tak tu masz opis:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

z tym że  tam jest konfiuracja kernela a dzwiek jest w modulach, żeby nie bawić sie w ładowanie modułów, możesz dać zamiast "m"  dać "y", wtedy będzie na stałe w kernelu.

A tu masz mase wiedzy:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/

I tutaj może tesz sie przyda:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

----------

## daxxx

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Wiec tak tu masz opis:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml
> 
> z tym że  tam jest konfiuracja kernela a dzwiek jest w modulach, żeby nie bawić sie w ładowanie modułów, możesz dać zamiast "m"  dać "y", wtedy będzie na stałe w kernelu.
> ...

 

to wiec zadnego alsa driver nie instalowac

----------

## Xax

A czy nie jest przypadkiem tak, ze korzystales z zewnetrznych sterownikow alsy i nagle (lub przypadkiem) Ci sie zachcialo wyprobowac tych z kernela ?

W takiej sytuacji trzeba recznie skasowac katalog:

```
/lib/modules/AKTUALNA_WERSJA_KERNELA/alsa-driver
```

Zreszta, napisane jest to wyraznie w podreczniku instalacji alsy (link juz dostales wczesniej).

.:EDIT:.

 *Quote:*   

> to wiec zadnego alsa driver nie instalowac

 

Nie mow ze mamy Ci polski na polski tlumaczyc   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## daxxx

```

```

 modprobe snd-emu10k1

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.

----------

## Xax

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tak miedzy nami, nie musisz ladowac modulu recznie. Jezeli dobrze skonfigurujesz /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/init.d/alsasound start robi wszystko za Ciebie. Wszystko jest w podreczniku instalacji alsy, nawet jako przyklad wzieli Twoja karte jezeli dobrze pamietam.

Twoje wypowiedzi od pewnego czasu sa dosyc lakoniczne i za bardzo wiedza na temat aktualnej konfiguracji i co dokladnie robisz to Ty nas nie poisz.

Zakladajac, ze posluchales sugesti skorzystania ze sterwonikow z kernela, sprawdz

```

Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI devices -> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)
```

To jest sterwonik Twojej karty. Powinienes go miec jako modul.

Rob dokladnie jak w podreczniku, przeciez tam jest wszystko ladnie napisane.

I napisz cos wiecej na przyszlosc, a nie tylko "nie dziala".

----------

## Aktyn

 *daxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wiec tak, widze że nie dokońca jeszcze wiesz jak to jest z linuksem...   :Wink: 

ale ogulnie tak.., jak chcesz żeby ktoś ci pomugł napisz chociaż co zrobiłeś,

ponieważ można na wiele sposobów daną rzecz zrobić i na wiele popsuć.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *daxxx wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1. Postaraj się wszystko wyczyścić (zgodnie z sugestiami powyżej). Jeśli będzie to wymagało przekompilowania jądra, to nie zapomnij skopiować arch/i386/boot/bzImage do /boot (z odpowiednią nazwą -- więcej info w handbooku w rozdziale o konfigurowaniu kernela).

2. Zresetuj kompa odpalając kernela bez tych sterowników (zarówno statycznych jak i modularnych).

3. Wybierz jedną z metod z handbooka (obie działają i uwierz dopóki masz jedną kartę nie ma znaczenia, którą wybierzesz).

4. Postępuj wg handbooka i nie mieszaj metod.

5. Jak coś się skaszani, to napisz dokładnie, w którym miejscu procedury jesteś i którą wersję (moduły z kernela/alsa-driver) wybrałeś.

Wtedy będziemy portafili pomóc. W przeciwnym wypadku naprawdę nie wiemy coś zepsuł.

----------

## daxxx

moze i macie racje ze nie wiem jak to jeszcze z linuksem jest ale gentoo 1 instaluje i dopiero tutaj nie moge sobie dac rady.

wybralem opcje ze sterowniki z kernela wlaczylem co potrzeba tak jak w poradniku dalem make install && make modules_install noi na koncu pokazalo sie takie cos

```
f [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.        6.14-gentoo-r3; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko needs unknown sy        mbol unregister_sound_special

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko needs unknown sy        mbol register_sound_special_device

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko needs unknown sy        mbol sound_class

```

----------

## daxxx

oki udalo mi sie wrescie zrobic  dzwiek

----------

## milu

To skoro działa to zastosuj się do punktów 9 i 10 Apelu

----------

